# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Κατασκευη για αποφυγή αερα

## Xwriatis

Καλησπέρα,έκατσα και έφτιαξα μια πρόχειρη κατασκευή για αποφυγή του αέρα κ γενικά μια προστασία για το κρύο τώρα τον χειμώνα.  Τα υλικά είναι απλά καιχωρίς ιδιεταιρο κόστος, σαν σύνολο η όλη κατασκευή πρέπει να κόστισε γύρω στα 50€. Η κατασκευή έχει θέση για 3 κλουβία με μέχρι 1μετρο μηκος, επίσης έχω φτιάξει κ ένα ραφακι κάτω από τα κλουβία ώστε να τοποθετώ τα απαραίτητα  (τροφές κάποια spare πραγματάκια κτλ.)Τώρα, η κατασκευή βρίσκεται στο μπαλκόνι κ η πλάτη όπως θα δείτε είναι εκτεθείμενη(υπάρχει τέντα όπου μπορώ να την σηκώνω η να την κατεβαζω), στην πλάτη λοιπόν έβαλα ένα πολυκαρμπονικο φύλλο για προστασία(αερα) κ έξτρα θέρμανση(πιστεύω) την ανοιξη μιας και τις πρώτες πρωινές ώρες το χτυπά ο ήλιος κ πιστεύω θα παίξει σημαντικό ρόλο στο θέμα πυρωμα. Επίσης, τα πλαϊνά κ την πόρτα τα έβαλα σιτα την απλή την φθηνή, θα μπορούσα να βάλω την μεταλικη αλλά θεώρησα ότι δεν χρειάζεται. Τέλος, όλα αυτά τα έβαλα κ ναιλον για τον αέρα κ την οποία θερμοκρασία μπορεί να κρατηθεί εκεί ώστε κ ένας βαθμός πάνω είναι καλά.  Αααα , κάτι τελευταίο κ εδώ θα ήθελα να με πείτε κ εσείς αν έκανα καλά, κάτω από τα κλουβία και την οροφή δε έβαλα ναιλον το τα άφησα ανοιχτά ώστε να κάνει ένα μικρό ρεύμα αέρα κ να ανανεώνεται ο εσωτερικός αέρας για αποφυγή αρρώστιες κτλ.. αλλά δεν είμαι κ απόλυτα σίγουρος αν έχω πράξει σωστά. 
    αυτά τα ολίγα

----------


## Xwriatis



----------


## Xwriatis



----------


## TZANNSPY

Προσωπικά δεν βλέπω φωτογραφίες...
Πάντως πριν επιχειρήσεις έπρεπε να είχες ρίξει μια ματιά στο φόρουμ...
Κοίταξε να δεις μια όμορφη και πολύ φθηνή λύση που με έβγαλε ασπροπρόσωπο στο ξεκίνημα μου με 4 ζευγαρώστρες...

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BA%CE%B1/page6

...και φυσικά όχι μόνον εμένα, πολλοί φίλοι το δοκίμασαν σε διάφορες παραλλαγές...!!!

----------


## Xwriatis

Ναι υπάρχει ένα θέματακι με τις φώτο αλλά οκ θα λυθεί :Happy: ... 
   λοιπόν, το θερμοκηπίο από το πρακτικερ!! ναι το έχω κ αυτό απλά το έχω δώσει στην γιαγιά μου για τα φυτά της χαχαχα.. παρεμπιπτόντως δε το είχα σκεφτεί αυτό για να με είμαι ειλικρινής... 
   Επίσης τα υλικά για να φτιάξω αυτό που έφτιαξα τα είχα μόνο σιτα κ ναιλον αγόρασα.. ευχαριστώ πάντως για την ιδέα σου ..

----------


## amastro

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Flifliki

Ωραία κατασκευή! Ναι, πρέπει να υπάρχει δίοδος αέρα αλλιώς κινδυνεύουν από ασφυξία.

----------


## amastro

Μια χαρά φαίνεται. Θέλει καλό δέσιμο στο κάγκελο για να μην έχεις απρόοπτα από τον αέρα. Αν και βλέπω πως το έχεις πιάσει με σχοινί και θηλιές.

----------


## Xwriatis

Ναι ναι από την πρώτη στιγμή έχει πιαστεί στο κάγκελο με χοντρό σύρμα γι αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο, δε θέλω να έχω τπτ απρόοπτα

----------


## Παναγιωτης 18

Πολυ ωραια κατασκευη και τωρα το χειμωνα θα ειναι μια χαρα τα πουλια ... Λογω των φυλλων πισω και του νάυλον μπροστα καλου κακου την πρωτη φορα που θα εχει ηλιο και θα σηκωσεις την τεντα βαλε ενα θερμομετρο μεσα στην κατασκευη για να δεις μηπως ανεβαινει πολυ η θερμοκρασια

----------


## Xwriatis

ναι θα το τσεκάρω για την θερμοκρασία... απλά την άνοιξη με το καλό και όταν ζεστανει θα τα βγάλω τα ναιλον κ θα μείνει μόνο η σιτα κ το πολυκαρμπονικο στην πλάτη...

----------


## nickm

Πιστευω οτι δεν θα εχεις προβλημα με τον αερα...πιστευω οτι χρειαζεται καποιου ειδους ανακυκλωσης του αερα για την υγειηνη των πουλιων...παντως ειβαι καλη κατασξευη...

----------


## Xwriatis

> Πιστευω οτι δεν θα εχεις προβλημα με τον αερα...πιστευω οτι χρειαζεται καποιου ειδους ανακυκλωσης του αερα για την υγειηνη των πουλιων...παντως ειβαι καλη κατασξευη...


  Από κάτω  (τον πάτο δηλ) αλλά κ από πάνω είναι ανοιχτά δεν έχω βάλει ναιλον πάρα μόνο σιτα, Τα άφησα ανοιχτά ώστε υπάρχει οξυγονωση να υπάρχει καθαρός αέρας. Νομίζω όλα καλά θα πάνε

----------

